# Windows user are soooooo boring!



## wdw_ (Apr 18, 2002)

I was watching this video from the WinHEC keynote and there were showing off their networked home. And the whole time the people are sitting in the audience very quietly. You wouldn't even know they were there if weren't the presenters looking out at them.

When you see a MacWorld keynote theirs rock music playing before it starts, people are yelling out during the show, everybody's cheering. It's like a party!

So I have come to the conclusion that Windows users are unable to be excited.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 19, 2002)

Unable to be excited about their operating system. But who can blame them? It would be like the slaves singing on the plantations.

Note on the above so I don't get flamed for my 100th post: That was _not_ a racist comment. It was a striking analogy.

That said,

Woot! 100 non-worthless posts!

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

Thats because nothing gates says is a suprise, its all the same stuff and theres never anything really exciting, thats the nature of the windows platform.

With Apple on the other hand the secrecy and suspense makes everything so much more exciting. Also we get to see more innovations first in software and hardware.


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

I don't get what is with the Windows users. They seem cold and lifeless, like stated above )). I wonder why...


----------



## rinse (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *
> When you see a MacWorld keynote theirs rock music playing before it starts, people are yelling out during the show, everybody's cheering. It's like a party!
> *



I don't know if i would call the music that plays before a Macworld keynote "Rock N' Roll"... The Beach Boys is more like "snooze and doze".


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *
> 
> I don't know if i would call the music that plays before a Macworld keynote "Rock N' Roll"... The Beach Boys is more like "snooze and doze". *



At keast there is actually *some* music playing.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 19, 2002)

How can they get excited? The only thing to get excited about is the newest thing microsoft is stealing from apple that they've already seen.


----------



## rinse (Apr 19, 2002)

Windoze users do get excited Ballmer does his monkey boy routine.

Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers. Developers!

Collapse.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 19, 2002)

not ALL windows users are boring....






plus, today i showed my friends an article in Newsweek (i think it was newsweek) about Hacking the iPod (using AppleScripts and other cool things) and every one of them said MAC'S SUCK!

ohhh i got so pissed...

i GUARANTEED them if they used a mac for 1 month, they would change... but would they take me up on the offer? NO! (that's maybe a good thing since i would have had to buy them macs or let them use mine whenever I get it)

comments WHY they hated macs...
"the minimize, maximize and exit buttons are on the wrong sides!" (mainly talking about any OS before X but after 7)
"they don't have a taskbar!" my rebuttal... DOCK! 

ahhhhh.... people just don't understand!

i even told them that the iMac G4 @ 800 MHz & Superdrive, etc. was CHEAPER than the Dell Dimension 8200 at 2 GHz with the exact same specs (around $700 more than the iMac)





btw... when i played the MacWorld San Francisco Webcast last week, i was even more excited THEN than when I was actually THERE! kinda weird, but anticipation to see the new design of the iMac was still there, 3 months from seeing it in person!


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *plus, today i showed my friends an article in Newsweek (i think it was newsweek) about Hacking the iPod (using AppleScripts and other cool things) and every one of them said MAC'S SUCK!*



The article was actually in Time (the human guinea pig issue). Just a correction


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

That said, BlingBling is no ordinary PC user. He also uses macs. And, if he persuades his friends to try macs, we could even consider him a mac user...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

Heres my new plan for dealing with stupid PC users like that.

If they say "macs suck" just say "you suck".

When they ask why you say:

"You talk differently then me, you walk differently then.... oh yeah and you comb your hair the wrong way"


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 19, 2002)

Good idea googole. I don't think it would work with some of the people that are just too completely dense to understand.


----------



## dricci (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *btw... when i played the MacWorld San Francisco Webcast last week, i was even more excited THEN than when I was actually THERE! kinda weird, but anticipation to see the new design of the iMac was still there, 3 months from seeing it in person! *



I watched it live with about 50 other people at the local Apple Store


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 19, 2002)

BTW just an odd correction; slaves DID sing on the plantations, strangely enough. There are many records of this.

That said, I know many Windows users at my school.. some don't care, some think it's OK, and some people don't like Windows but hate Macs so much that they let it cloud their judgement. I know this one guy (I won't name any names ) who basically doesn't like Macs for the sole purpose of having something he can argue with me about. Basically, he doesn't KNOW why he doesn't like Macs. As he says, "well, they just suck." I ask him to explain and he says something like "I love Windows ME." or something that's totally NOT in response to my argument 

Obviously, I walk away totally disgusted after a VERY short time


----------



## divibisan (Apr 19, 2002)

Not all windows users are boring, some people get really excited when Microsoft releases new products like an 802.11 base station, a web browser, a reliable operating system, system colors other than grey and dos turqouse, and the revolutionary new concept of selling computers with LCD monitors!!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 19, 2002)

Yeah I was amazed at how excited Windows users got with the new "instant on" feature of Windows XP. What it does is wake up your laptop  and restore all your current work-- in LESS TIME THAN IT TAKES TO RESTART! It's amazing!

Someone I know was really amazed with the launch of WinXP because they no longer had a PROGRESS BAR for waking up from sleep. (It was an old Compaq laptop)


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 20, 2002)

Well of course the Windows users don't get excited over the releases of stuff from Microsoft, because they saw it at an Apple release months earlier 

I wonder what they'll think when Microsoft designs their new meeses (plural of computer mouse  ) to plug into the side of the keyboard, and when the taskbar defaults to the top of the screen (like it ORIGANALLY did in the first beta on Windows 95, but Apple chucked a stink, and Microsoft had to move it to the bottom of the screen.


----------



## dricci (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *and when the taskbar defaults to the top of the screen (like it ORIGANALLY did in the first beta on Windows 95, but Apple chucked a stink, and Microsoft had to move it to the bottom of the screen. *



Do you have any screen shots of this? I've never seen (or knew) that!


----------



## anself64 (Apr 20, 2002)

Mice are little varmits that need to be caught. USE a tablet. (I'm one to talk). Steve Jobs got me going, just when I was craving for a G4 Powerbook, SALIVAAAYTING, he came out with something better. I never knocked the imac, but now I know serious PC users doing a 1-80. Rumors are Darth Gates himself is on one. On OSX. But only when he's with his 'guy-friend' on Mercer Island. He would never admit to having one at home in Magnolia.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 20, 2002)

Are you pulling a Herve on us?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *Do you have any screen shots of this? I've never seen (or knew) that!  *



i'm running XP now, but it would have looked something like this


----------



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

KaZaA!Kazaa? 

What does Kazaa do? is it a file sharing program like carracio.



> I wonder what they'll think when Microsoft designs their new meeses (plural of computer mouse) to plug into the side of the keyboard,



In a move sure to shake the computer industry, Dell has announced that their keyboards will have a PS2 port on the side for easer access for a mouse.  "This innovative move will make it much easier for users to plug in mice and other input devices. We expect that many of Dell's competitors will follow suit and release similar features on their keyboards" said a CNET reporter.


----------



## xoot (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *KaZaA!Kazaa?
> What does Kazaa do? is it a file sharing program like carracio.*



it is a program like Napster.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 20, 2002)

"In a stunningly innovative move, Microsoft Corporation (NYSE: MSFT) has announced that it will include a new photo organization and editing application, named Photo 2002. The program, which uses a meager 64 MB of RAM, allows users to download images directly from a compatible USB card reader (direct download from cameras is unsupported at this point) and place the images into a folder. Photo 2002 even assigns automatic numerical names to each image. This folder can then be viewed with image previews turned on in Windows Explorer for a powerful image-browsing experience. "Our customers have been asking for a powerful image-organization interface like Apple's new iPhoto," the CEO of Mirosoft, Steve Ballmer, said in a press conference Wednesday, "and we've come up with something we think is far superior to Apple's product. The image preview feature is a big advantage when you are looking through thousands of photos, and it is something that we are not aware that Apple has." When asked to comment on the current trend towards editing functions such as a Crop tool, Ballmer said, "We just don't see these sorts of things as being useful. We prefer to keep our software simple, which is why we're happy to report the Photo 2002 requires very little drive space. In fact, I'd go so far as to say it requires a bit less even than Windows XP."


----------



## divibisan (Apr 21, 2002)

For more of these go here


----------

